# Glaucoma



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am seriously getting fed up with going to Dr's. I like to think I am a healthy person, I am active, fit, eat well and don't get sick easily. But each time I go in for a check up it seems the Dr finds something new wrong with me.

Yesterday I went in for my yearly eye exam to update my Rx. This is my second year with this particular OD and I really like him, he has studied strabismus before so he gets what I deal with (ie no depth perception and a lazy eye). Well, last year he noted that the angle of my optic nerve cup was rather large. I got my old OD from another city to send him my 20+ years of records to look at, because it has always been a large angle.

So yesterday he dilates my eyes and checks again. Yup, the angle is not just large, but it is getting significantly bigger. This is a big red flag for glaucoma. Now I am scheduled to go back in tomorrow and next week for more detailed tests to see if I indeed have it or not.


*Just wondering, does anyone here have glaucoma? What is it like to deal with?* I know that there are a variety of medicated drops to help manage it and it is no longer a guarantee that you will go blind, but I am still scared.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well being a fellow eye doctor myself :wink:...

Of course, I don't know all of your history, but the most important thing with watching for glaucoma is that you follow up with your doctor when they recommend. Thankfully, the most common type of glaucoma (the type you most likely have) is very gradual and very slow. 

And it is imperative that you have special testing. Technology has been advancing so rapidly and we are so much better at diagnosing the very beginning signs, than years past. This is great because that means we can catch it earlier. And we can also distinguish between people who simply have a large _anatomical_ optic nerve cup (and do not have glaucoma) and those who have a large optic nerve cup because there is glaucoma damage. 

The earlier you catch it, the sooner you can start treatment, the sooner we can stop or prevent any damage. 

Most of the time, glaucoma is very treatable. And as long as you stay on top of it, it can be managed. Basically, you'll become very good friend with your eye doctor because you will see them a lot.  The vast majority of people are able to manage their glaucoma with one eye drop a day. There are surgical options as well, but most people don't opt for that nor do they need it. 

It can be a very scary thought, being diagnosed with glaucoma, but make sure to ask your eye doctor lots of questions .... and be leery about learning things from Dr. Google. :wink:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Beau, I had NO clue that you are an eye doctor! Very neat. I have always been fascinated by the human eye, it is SO complex.

Thank you for you're detailed post. That confirms how I understand it. I am not diagnosed with it yet, but a flag has been raised (hence the scheduled tests). 

I really do try not to panic before I get all the facts, and while I do google the heck out of it (usually on google scholar, though) I wait for the final word from my Dr. I am just tired of having ailments. In the last 3 years I have been diagnosed with:
POTS
Endometriosis
and now MAYBE glaucoma.

And I'm only 27!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> And I'm only 27!


While it isn't impossible, it is quite rare to have glaucoma at such a young age. My hunch would be that your additional testing will come back normal, just because statistially that's the most likely. But it's still nice to have it done to confirm or de-confirm if it's glaucoma, and also serves a purpose to have a BASELINE test to compare future results to. Even if there are no glaucoma findings at this time, it is pertinent to have the extra testing every once in a while to ensure that is still the case. 

Good luck!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Went in at the end of last week for a pachy and OCT test, and today went in for a VFT test.
Results from last weeks' test indicate that my right eye has obvious damage to the nerve. The Dr will call to discuss everything after he analyzes the VFT that I did today. Regardless he wants to see me again in 6 months.

Not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Glaucoma isn't a black-and-white disease. As you have already seen, there is lots of data that need to be gathered. Sometimes that data can be conflicting and that's where the doctor comes in. ;-)

Also, one thing I always tell my own patients is that we take the FIRST results with a grain of salt. There's no baseline for you ... right? You've never done these before, right? It is possible that the "obvious damage" has been there for many years and has never changed. Or maybe it is getting worse and its a really good thing it was caught early. 

Glalucoma = progression. Over time, if you can clearly see the damage getting worse, that's when you initiate treatment (in most cases). If the damage never changes ... then it's up to you and the professional opinion of your doctor to decide if you should start treatment. 

Obviously, I haven't seen your test results nor do I want to give you medical advice over the internet.  Glaucoma is a very complicated disease. It's not straightforward and there's still many things about glaucoma that we don't know. The most important thing you can do is to continue doing the tests to monitor your progress.

Just take some deep breaths, try to relax, and wait to see what your eye doctor says.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Since I have strabismus I have had to go to an eye doctor annually since I was 4! So I do actually have images to compare to, though the last time I had the type of images they took last week was probably 5 years ago (I have been moving around a lot).
I am trying to relax and not panic, since as I understand it, not everyone with nerve damage goes on to experience glaucoma. And with the medications available it is very manageable.
Interesting to me is that Beta Blockers are often used in treatment, yes? My other condition, POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome) is also often treated with Beta Blockers. I have not gone that route since my condition isn't THAT bad, but hey, if I have to use them, maybe it will help 2 things! I am trying to stay positive, here!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Karliejaye, we will be thinking of you and hoping this is not glaucoma.
My husband has it and we have managed it quite well using the drops and keeping the pressures down. He hates the drops but I am militant about making sure he gets them. It doesn't hurt but he just hates anything going into his eyes. Most people are better at this than he is.

Beau, I have a question, is it possible to have glaucoma in only one eye? Or is it always both?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> Since I have strabismus I have had to go to an eye doctor annually since I was 4! So I do actually have images to compare to, though the last time I had the type of images they took last week was probably 5 years ago (I have been moving around a lot).


What I meant is that the OCT and VF tests are new to you. 

Photos are great and I love having them, but they aren't a good way to follow glaucoma. OCT and VF are much better. And these were the first time you are doing them.




karliejaye said:


> My other condition, POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome) is also often treated with Beta Blockers.


Make sure you point out to your eye doctor that you have POTS. You will NOT be put on a beta-blocker eye drop, if treatment for glaucoma is necessary. If you have any type of heart conditions, beta blocks are contraindicated. 

Fortunately, there are many other types of eye drops to choose from.



Woodhaven said:


> Beau, I have a question, is it possible to have glaucoma in only one eye? Or is it always both?


Yes, it is possible to have glaucoma in one eye because there are many different types. 

Trauma to the eye can cause glaucoma ... but only in the eye with the trauma. Pigment dispersion syndromes are often unilateral (one eye) and therefore only affect that eye. Etc. Just as 2 examples. 

The *most common* type of glaucoma you hear about people getting (primary open angle glaucoma) typically develops later in life and it typically affects both eyes, although not always equally.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, it is possible to have glaucoma in one eye because there are many different types. 

Trauma to the eye can cause glaucoma ... but only in the eye with the trauma. Pigment dispersion syndromes are often unilateral (one eye) and therefore only affect that eye. Etc. Just as 2 examples. 

The *most common* type of glaucoma you hear about people getting (primary open angle glaucoma) typically develops later in life and it typically affects both eyes, although not always equally. 


Like
 

_Thank you_________________


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

For the record, Bono got glaucoma when still in his 30s and that's his official reason for wearing those silly rock star glasses.

Bono: Iâ€™ve had glaucoma for past 20 years | Music | The Guardian


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

SueC said:


> For the record, Bono got glaucoma when still in his 30s and that's his official reason for wearing those silly rock star glasses.
> 
> Bono: Iâ€™ve had glaucoma for past 20 years | Music | The Guardian


A very interesting tidbit about Bono, but I want to point out one inaccuracy in the article. 



> Glaucoma is caused by a buildup of pressure in the eyeball which can damage the optic nerve and lead to blindness if not treated.


It can lead to blindness, and it does damage the optic nerve, but it is not always caused by a build-up of pressure. One type of glaucoma, *normo-tensive glaucoma*, can occur even though the intraocular pressure is still within what's considered a normal range.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

That's because journos don't usually study physiology - even if they work for the Guardian. ;-) So complex things get reduced to oversimplified soundbytes...

I wonder if Rolling Stone had more medically accurate coverage? :rofl:


----------



## Tg64 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beau..thanks for all your info on glaucoma. I came onto this page for another reason and have left with a whole host of info that is beneficial! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My VFT showed a reduction in my peripheral vision in my right eye. So Dr wants me to come back in 6 months to see if the damage is static or progressive then make decisions from there.
I just worry if it IS progressing, is 6 months too long? I guess I don't quite understand how fast glaucoma moves, or if it is variable?


----------

